# Can't get/keep up in my new WSM



## 31smoker (Oct 22, 2005)

Help!  I am new to the smoking world and just got a WSM.  I did a 5 lb pork shoulder last weekend (55 degrees and slightly windy) and could not get the temp above 205 and needed to add charcoal twice in the process.  Tried same recipe again this week (50 degree and steady rain) and had the same problem.  A friend who smokes said to learn on charcoal and graduate to wood but the charcoal seems to breakdown and fall through the grate and can't hold its heat.  The shoulder is excellent it just takes 10 hours to do and there are other recipes that I want to try where I need to maintain temps in the 250 to 300 range.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 22, 2005)

First off 31smoker let me welcome you to the Smoking Meats Forum.
Second, check out the Charcoal thread under the Smoker Heading. Should be some good info there for you to read.  If you don't find your answer there, feel free to repost your question there.  Someone will have an answer for you.


----------



## 31smoker (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks, I will.


----------

